# Logosol inverted milling



## Mad Professor (Oct 26, 2009)

I just got some *REALLY* big white ash to work with. Too big for me to move and too heavy for my logosol mill.

How big? I counted 160 growth rings on one of them and the first ca. 25 feet are clear of limbs /defects. Didn't have a tape to get dia., was just cleaning up the tops today for firewood, I'll take a guess at 40-45". Places where it had branched out were 25"+ as I was bucking the cordwood with a 20" bar and I should have brought my 038 with the 25". 

Have only taken down one ash bigger than this and it was 52", as there was a little of the center I couldn't get to with the biggest bar (24") I had back then. I should have counted the growth rings on that one.............

Anyway, any logosol owners here with inverted milling experience/suggestions?


----------



## BobL (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd be splitting it up into moveable pieces with an Alaskan and then using a logosol. Pity I not over your way or I'd offer to help


----------



## deeker (Oct 26, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> I just got some *REALLY* big white ash to work with. Too big for me to move and too heavy for my logosol mill.
> 
> How big? I counted 160 growth rings on one of them and the first ca. 25 feet are clear of limbs /defects. Didn't have a tape to get dia., was just cleaning up the tops today for firewood, I'll take a guess at 40-45". Places where it had branched out were 25"+ as I was bucking the cordwood with a 20" bar and I should have brought my 038 with the 25".
> 
> ...




Every body should tackle a big ash once in a while.

I prefer smaller ashes myself. Always enjoy working with a good piece of ash.

 

I am interested in the responses with your post.

opcorn:

I wanted a logosol, but got the bandmill instead. Still could use a logosol for the bigger stuff.

I will check back in from time to time.

Kevin


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Oct 27, 2009)

Check the Logosol website and see if they don't have a download about that. If not, ask them to send you a disk. It will show you what to do.

Rodney


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree with the master. Split it and tackle it from there. But that is coming from an alaskan user not a logosol man. Kind of like a bandmill guy making sugestions to the swinger miller. different ways of thinking. Experianced people can get it close with just using the saw. I use the mini mill from Granberg.


----------



## Mike1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mad Prof,

I have an M7, and I have the same issue with a monster maple and monster tulip poplar.

I've read the manual on inverted milling, but it seems a real pain ... and I built a nice heavy frame for the M7 so I can move it around with the forks on my tractor ... don't want to take it off the frame jsut so I can invert mill a couple of large logs.

An Alaskan or Logosol "Big Mill" can do it, but more expensive than if you go with the Granberg Mini ... as I only have a few real monsters to deal with, I can't justify the expense for the Alaskan or Big Mill.

I'll be getting the minimill (about $75 at bailey's) to half and/or quarter the large cants, and then the M7 to mill the lumber from there.

Now ... if I can manage to get the cars inspected and get the bills paid this month, I'll be able to actually purchase that mini and get to milling! :greenchainsaw:

Keep us posted.

Mike


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm inclined to agree with Mike1974, the Mini-Mill seems like the cheapest way & easiest way to go. The Logosol Big Mill Basic like I have, would be just the ticket for milling on the log.

I mounted mine on a log table I made, so I can use it like an M7. Poor mans subtitute, LOL I took it apart and tried it on a couple basswood logs, in the woods, that I wanted to get a couple 10" square cants from, and it worked well! 

The arms are screwed right to the ends of the log, then the rail is attached, for the saw to ride on. I only have the basic 9' rail. So 8' is about as big a log as I can do. You could add extended rail pieces, just like the M7 and cut longer logs.

Only problem is that its not cheap either, I think I paid close to $900 for the Logosol Big Mill kit. Most others on here would probably go the Alaskan route. Lot less money in one of those. I watched another member here, Stipes, run his Mini-Mill at a GTG this fall. It worked GREAT!

Good luck which ever way ya go!

Gregg,


----------



## billstuewe (Oct 29, 2009)

I have an M7 and to saw inverted you will need a bar that will go all the way thru the log (A 40" log will need about a 43" bar) and bars that long will droop quite a bit at the tip. Here is the process on a 36" x 16' Deodar Cedar using an 066 with a 36" bar (Here is the Logosol Inversion Manuel View attachment 113413
):






After you make the first cut and remove it you may have to put wedges under the log supports to raise/lower the bar so the cut will be parallel to the first cut. As long as all your bar "droops" are the same your boards will be square. (My 36" bar droops about an inch)
Another alternative for halving and then quartering is a Beam Machine (not as precise but pretty cheap):

http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?skw=beam+machine&PageNo=1






Once it is split in half you can half the halves, then quartersaw on the M7. I have added a 56" Alaskan to my toy list so that I can slice up the big ones easier and am pleased. I use it with a Stihl 084 w/ 52" bar.
Here is perhaps another option for you if you get a 36" or 42' bar for your 660. I took four 2" slabs out of the center of the log with one setup:






Then I removed the 2x6's from the legs of the mill and set it up at a right angle and quarterd the log and then sawed the quarters normally. You can see the 4 slabs on the trailer in the background (be careful of the tip of your bar--set on sacrifical blocks):


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions so far folks, and especially to Bill for the PDF attachment. 

It's going to be a bit before I mill. There are three trees and near the road so need to clean up all the tops so the wood thieves don't get them first. Some of the pieces above (farther from base) what I'll mill have took 3 wedges and an old 20 lb sledge to get into stackable/liftable , not yet woodstove sizes/pieces. Knots are fun aren't they!!!

I'm booked up with work this time of the year so good weather on the weekends will be helpful. As long as (deep) snow does not fly.......

Will keep you posted.

Thanks again, and in advance.


----------

